# How many days after sex would you get an accurate pregnancy test result?



## VENTOROS258 (Nov 18, 2010)

*How many days after sex would you get an accurate pregnancy test result?*


----------



## Retlaw (Nov 18, 2010)

VENTOROS258 said:


> *How many days after sex would you get an accurate pregnancy test result?*



Bad girl !


----------



## VENTOROS258 (Nov 19, 2010)

*hello*



Retlaw said:


> Bad girl !


just wanted to know it. I m not a bad girl.
Thanks for reply


----------



## MDR (Nov 19, 2010)

I vaguely remember something about some tests working sooner than others.  I would check out the tests at the store-they should tell you on the box.


----------



## MyK (Nov 19, 2010)

I woulda cum on her face. then theres no worries + entertainment!


what?


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 19, 2010)

here is what I've found, 

Many home pregnancy tests (HPTs) claim to be 99 percent accurate on the first day of your missed period. But research suggests that most HPTs do not always spot pregnancy that early. And when they do, the results are often so faint they are misunderstood. If you can wait one week after your missed period, most HPTs will give you an accurate answer. Ask your doctor for a more sensitive test if you need to know earlier.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2010)

Maybe you should ask a medical profession this question, rather than a weight training internet forum.


----------



## s.tranger (Nov 20, 2010)

good question


----------

